# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  iowa reptile show and sale

## pbjtime8908

wnated to see if anyone here was going to the show on november 6. itll be my first rep show and am hoping to pick up a morph of some kind. just wanted to know if there was anything i should know or be prepared for and find out the vendor quaility. thnx

----------

